

How Sales Complexity Impacts Your Startup’s Viability - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/how-sales-complexity-impacts-your-startup%E2%80%99s-viability

======
brolewis
This is a repost of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1304234>

